# portmaster accept default config options



## cL0N31 (Nov 25, 2010)

I want to accept all the default config options when I install with portmaster... there's the '-G' option which "prevents 'make config'"... if I use that will it be the same as to install using default config settings?

thank you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

Just set the variable BATCH. See ports(7).


----------



## cL0N31 (Nov 25, 2010)

i tried

```
portmaster -m BATCH=yes port
```
and

```
setenv BATCH yes
portmaster port
```

the "options for" message still pops up


----------



## cL0N31 (Nov 25, 2010)

the '-G' option seemed to have done it... i went through the whole install of xfce4 without any interruption with the following:

```
sudo portmaster -GPd x11-wm/xfce4
```


----------

